
I'll Let Myself In: Tactics of Physical Pen Testers (2017) [video] - 333c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnmcRTnTNC8
======
thejenk
Deviant Ollam does another talk with elevator consultant Howard Payne just
about elevator security which is fantastic. It's very similar to this one, but
goes deeper into the single subject. There are a few versions on YouTube of
various lengths, but here's the 2 hour version:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=ZUvGfuLlZus](https://youtube.com/watch?v=ZUvGfuLlZus)

------
jedimastert
Deviant Ollam has some of the most informative and approchable physical
security and pen testing talks out there. He's great.

~~~
farisjarrah
Deviant Ollam is great, so informative. I feel like another great conterpoint
to Deviant Ollam is the Lock Picking Lawyer on youtube and reddit:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm9K6rby98W8JigLoZOh6FQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm9K6rby98W8JigLoZOh6FQ)

He really doesn't waste any time and just gets in there and picks or tears
down locks and tells you exactly how good or bad a lock is.

~~~
QuadrupleA
I somehow got recommended LPL via the YouTube algorithm, his videos are great
- and slightly wrong somehow, a lawyer compiling a hoodlum's dream
encyclopedia on how to get through any lock :).

~~~
hanniabu
It also helps call out lock manufacturer outrageous claims and deception
tricking the consumer into feeling like the lock they're buying will be secure
by using it.

------
debt
Walk confidently and never make eye contact. Easiest way to get into anywhere.
It forces people to verbally call you out which people rarely do.

Looking lost or "looking for something" while wandering in is another great
tactic.

~~~
c22
I agree with "walk confidently" but I find making eye contact, smiling,
nodding, or even saying "hello" while you pass does wonders to subdue people's
suspicions.

~~~
bitbang
It's more the reason why you avoid eye contact. Looking nervous while shifting
eyes to avoid eye contact looks suspicious. Avoiding contact because you are
otherwise distracted thumbing through forms in a clipboard makes it look like
you have a purpose for being there.

------
tzs
What people can do without anyone noticing is unbelievable.

Once upon a time, I worked at a Unix workstation manufacturer [1], which was
having some financial problems.

The hardware developers worked in a room in the center of our offices. It had
no windows, and one door to a hallways. If you went right down that hallway,
you would pass my office and another programmer's office on your left, and my
supervisor's office and the office of the head of software on the right, and
then reach the back door to the office.

If you went left, you'd have to go past the reception desk and through an open
area to reach the front door. Next to the front door was the office of the guy
in charge of engineering.

The way the desks were arranged in all four offices in my hall, and in the
engineering head's office near reception, you could easily see if anyone
walked by.

The hardware developers had a large format printer in their area. That thing
was something like 5 ft side, 4 feet tall, 3 feet deep, and weighed maybe 300
lbs.

One morning they printed something just before noon, then went to lunch. When
they got back from lunch maybe 30 minutes later, the printer was gone. During
the time they were out of the hardware area, I was in my office, and at least
two other people were in their offices in my hall. The receptionist was at the
front desk the whole time, and the engineering head was in his office.

None of us saw what happened to the printer. Later that afternoon the company
we rented it from called and said that they had successfully repossessed it
from us, so apparently a couple repo men managed to stroll into the office,
passing several people, walk into the hardware area, disconnect the printer,
and walk out with it, with nobody noticing.

Our office was just engineering. Sales and admin were in a different building
in the same office park. Manufacturing, shipping, and the warehouse were in a
third building there. Meetings with outsiders, even outsiders who were there
to meet with engineers, took place in the conference rooms in the sales/admin
building. We generally didn't have visitors in the engineering building except
when interviewing someone for a job, and we always knew when those were
expected.

[1] Callan Data Systems

------
chris_wot
You probably should also look at "The Search for the Perfect Door", pretty
fascinating.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YYvBLAF4T8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YYvBLAF4T8)

------
donatj
It's nice to see this getting some love but a little bitter sweet because I
posted it a year ago and it went nowhere. Oh well.

Deviant Ollam is always an interesting listen. He's got a very good way of
explaining things in understandable layman's terms.

------
centizen
Ollam is top class, he manages to get so much good information across without
getting long winded, and never sounds condescending.

------
DigitalTerminal
20:22 how does this help with underdoor tools you can still pull the lever
down, cant you?

------
spacedog11
This is fascinating. Thanks for sharing

------
aszantu
Interesting

------
333c
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18203270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18203270)

